# poo



## Brett Goshorn

Hola todo el mundo,

Estoy escribiendo una historia de mi hija que tiene tres años.  El otro día hizo un 'poo' en el suelo a preescolar.  Como se dice 'poo' con estando tras vulgar.

(Si quieres puedo la pondra {¿post it?} cuando la terminé.  Es solo corto.)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Se dice "caca"


----------



## Artrella

Brett Goshorn said:
			
		

> Hola todo el mundo,
> 
> Estoy escribiendo una historia de mi hija que tiene tres años.  El otro día hizo un 'poo' en el suelo a preescolar.  Como se dice 'poo' con estando tras vulgar.
> 
> (Si quieres puedo la pondra {¿post it?} cuando la terminé.  Es solo corto.)
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Hi Brett, 
This is the correction for your text


*Estoy escribiendo una historia sobre mi hija que tiene tres años.  El otro día hizo caca en el suelo del preescolar.  ¿Cómo se dice 'poo' de una manera que no sea vulgar?
Si quieren, la puedo poner aquí cuando la termine.  Es corta.*

Bye, Art


----------



## Leopold

¿En Argentina no decís "hacerSE caca"?


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> ¿En Argentina no decís "hacerSE caca"?






Sí, en realidad decimos "se hizo caca encima".
Vos creés que deba editar y poner esto en el texto de Brett?


----------



## ines

Leopold said:
			
		

> ¿En Argentina no decís "hacerSE caca"?



Hola, Leopold, en Argentina decimos: Se hizo caca encima (cuando se le escapa y no ha retirado su ropa para ir al baño)

Pero si el depósito fisiológico   fue a parar al suelo del pre-escolar, entonces decimos: Hizo caca en el suelo del pre-escolar.

Espero que otros argentinos puedan aclarar más el tema.


----------



## Tormenta

Leopold said:
			
		

> ¿En Argentina no decís "hacerSE caca"?




Depende donde la hagas


----------



## Brett Goshorn

Gracias para corregiendo mi texto.  (I wonder how many mistakes I made in that little sentence )


----------



## ines

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Depende donde la hagas



Es cierto, Tormenta, sobre el tema podríamos poner varias frases de ejemplo, y significando también varias cosas, pero no sé si corresponde en este Thread.


----------



## Tormenta

ines said:
			
		

> Hola, Leopold, en Argentina decimos: Se hizo caca encima (cuando se le escapa y no ha retirado su ropa para ir al baño)
> 
> Pero si el depósito fisiológico   fue a parar al suelo del pre-escolar, entonces decimos: Hizo caca en el suelo del pre-escolar.
> 
> Espero que otros argentinos puedan aclarar más el tema.




Creo que está claro Ines.  "Se hizo caca encima" es reflexivo
 

"en el suelo" deja de serlo (la acción recae en el suelo no en la persona)


----------



## Chaucer

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Se dice "caca"



PRIMERA VEZ QUE ME MUERO DE RIZA-- ¡"CACA"! ¡JAJAJAJAJA!

Pero oye, Henrik, aquí un poco más de delicadez, ¿no?

Lo está pidiendo un padre de una niña de tres años, y es eufemismo la palabra "poo" para no decir "sh-t" en inglés (y no es que yo sea sobre-delicado, no me gusta usar escatologismos no más por sí y so pretexto de que alguien lo pidió).

Mejor revisen sus sugerencias. Si "poo" se traduce a "caca", ¿como se traduce "shit", que no es lo que pide el padre de la niña?

Acaso la maestra en el kinder les dice a los alumnos, "¿Quién tiene que orinar?" o ¿Quién tiene que hacer pipí?"

Pues igual con hacer el "poo" en inglés.


----------



## Gala

En español, "hacer caca" o "hacer popó" ya es un eufemismo. 

Si queremos ser más vulgares entonces diremos: 

"Cagar" en lugar de "hacer caca" 
"Mierda" (shit) en lugar de "caca" (poo).

No sé si estáis de acuerdo...


----------



## Tormenta

Chaucer said:
			
		

> PRIMERA VEZ QUE ME MUERO DE RIZA-- ¡"CACA"! ¡JAJAJAJAJA!
> 
> Pero oye, Henrik, aquí un poco más de delicadez, ¿no?
> 
> Lo está pidiendo un padre de una niña de tres años, y es eufemismo la palabra "poo" para no decir "sh-t" en inglés (y no es que yo sea sobre-delicado, no me gusta usar escatologismos no más por sí y so pretexto de que alguien lo pidió).
> 
> *Mejor revisen sus sugerencias. Si "poo" se traduce a "caca", ¿como se traduce "shit", que no es lo que pide el padre de la niña?
> *
> Acaso la maestra en el kinder les dice a los alumnos, "¿Quién tiene que orinar?" o ¿Quién tiene que hacer pipí?"
> 
> Pues igual con hacer el "poo" en inglés.




"caca" equivale a "poo" aunque no te guste 
Sh-t sería "mierda"  y en América Latina es muy grosero.

El papá de la niña preguntó cómo se dice "poo" y la verdad es que se dice "caca"

Por otra parte, "orinar"es un término de lo más correcto. Si la niña le dice a la maestra "tengo que orinar" es una niña educada (hacer pipí también es válido).  Si vas al médico, él diría "orinar" .
"mear" sería el termino ordinario.

Disculpen por estas palabras, pero cómo lo digo sin decirlo?


----------



## ^sonnet^

ines said:
			
		

> Hola, Leopold, en Argentina decimos: Se hizo caca encima (cuando se le escapa y no ha retirado su ropa para ir al baño)
> 
> Pero si el depósito fisiológico  fue a parar al suelo del pre-escolar, entonces decimos: Hizo caca en el suelo del pre-escolar.
> 
> Espero que otros argentinos puedan aclarar más el tema.


En España es exactamente igual.


----------



## belén

Chaucer said:
			
		

> PRIMERA VEZ QUE ME MUERO DE RIZA-- ¡"CACA"! ¡JAJAJAJAJA!
> 
> Pero oye, Henrik, aquí un poco más de delicadez, ¿no?
> 
> Lo está pidiendo un padre de una niña de tres años, y es eufemismo la palabra "poo" para no decir "sh-t" en inglés (y no es que yo sea sobre-delicado, no me gusta usar escatologismos no más por sí y so pretexto de que alguien lo pidió).
> 
> Mejor revisen sus sugerencias. Si "poo" se traduce a "caca", ¿como se traduce "shit", que no es lo que pide el padre de la niña?
> 
> Acaso la maestra en el kinder les dice a los alumnos, "¿Quién tiene que orinar?" o ¿Quién tiene que hacer pipí?"
> 
> Pues igual con hacer el "poo" en inglés.



Chaucer,
Tal como te dijo Tormenta y Henrik explicó en primer lugar, "caca" es una palabra de lo más normal entre los niños y me atrevo a decir que de las primeras que aprenden a decir (y menos mal porque ayuda mucho )
Así que con eso no se ofende a nadie.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Chaucer

Tormenta said:
			
		

> "caca" equivale a "poo" aunque no te guste
> Sh-t sería "mierda"  y en América Latina es muy grosero.
> 
> El papá de la niña preguntó cómo se dice "poo" y la verdad es que se dice "caca"
> 
> Por otra parte, "orinar"es un término de lo más correcto. Si la niña le dice a la maestra "tengo que orinar" es una niña educada (hacer pipí también es válido).  Si vas al médico, él diría "orinar" .
> "mear" sería el termino ordinario.
> 
> Disculpen por estas palabras, pero cómo lo digo sin decirlo?




No te hagas, aquí no se trata del gusto, ese tema ya lo comente hace mucho. Se trata del análysis no sólo linguística sino también cultural. De acuerdo con todo lo que has explicado arriba, por completo. Pero yo estoy de este lado y aunque no te guste a ti, te diré que estoy muy muy involucrado en el desarollo de cienes de alumnos de primaria, y conozco muy muy bien las sensibilidades de los padres de familia. Y también te diré que los alumnos que andan de malhoras diciendo "caca" o cualquier otra grocería en el salón o el patio o dondequiera, se ganan un castigo en la oficina del... director.

Guste o no te guste, correcto no significa apropiado. Ciao. Me llaman mis deberes.

Brett, I would go with _popó_, it is child-friendly, -appropriate, and has that innocent sound that _poo_ has in English. "Caca" is another option.


----------



## Artrella

Brett Goshorn said:
			
		

> Gracias para corregiendo mi texto.  (I wonder how many mistakes I made in that little sentence )





Gracias por corregir mi texto.   Me pregunto cuántos errores habré cometido en esa pequeña oración.




Hey Bret, you are doing well, keep it up!

Cheers, Art


----------



## araceli

Chaucer said:
			
		

> No te hagas, aquí no se trata del gusto, ese tema ya lo comente hace mucho. Se trata del análysis no sólo linguística sino también cultural. De acuerdo con todo lo que has explicado arriba, por completo. Pero yo estoy de este lado y aunque no te guste a ti, te diré que estoy muy muy involucrado en el desarollo de cienes de alumnos de primaria, y conozco muy muy bien las sensibilidades de los padres de familia. Y también te diré que los alumnos que andan de malhoras diciendo "caca" o cualquier otra grocería en el salón o el patio o dondequiera, se ganan un castigo en la oficina del... director.
> 
> Guste o no te guste, correcto no significa apropiado. Ciao. Me llaman mis deberes.
> 
> Brett, I would go with _popó_, it is child-friendly, -appropriate, and has that innocent sound that _poo_ has in English. "Caca" is another option.



Mamma mia! Qué represión! Esto es lo poco que te entiendo, Chaucer!!!
Si dicen caca van a parar a la dirección!?!
En qué siglos estamos!?!


----------



## Tormenta

Chaucer said:
			
		

> *No te hagas,* aquí no se trata del gusto, ese tema ya lo comente hace mucho. Se trata del análysis no sólo linguística sino también cultural. De acuerdo con todo lo que has explicado arriba, por completo. Pero yo estoy de este lado *y aunque no te guste a ti, te diré que estoy muy muy involucrado en el desarollo de cienes de alumnos de primaria,* y conozco muy muy bien las sensibilidades de los padres de familia. Y también te diré que los alumnos que andan de malhoras diciendo "caca" o cualquier otra grocería en el salón o el patio o dondequiera, se ganan un castigo en la oficina del... director.
> 
> Guste o no te guste, correcto no significa apropiado. Ciao.
> 
> Brett, I would go with _popó_, it is child-friendly, -appropriate, and has that innocent sound that _poo_ has in English. "Caca" is another option.




Antes que nada le voy a pedir que no me hable en eso tono, el cual está fuera de lugar.

Por qué no habría de gustarme si está involucrado en el desarrollo de cientos de alumnos? En realidad me da igual y no viene al caso.

Como ya lo explicaron varios hispanohablantes, la palabra "caca" no tiene el significado que Ud. pretende darle y NO es una grosería.
En su idioma sonará mal, pero en el nuestro es la palabra correcta para "poo". Punto final.


----------



## araceli

Chaucer:
Alguno que sepa mucho tendría que traducir tu texto, del cual no entiendo casi nada y lo poco que entiendo, no me gusta nada!


----------



## araceli

Además los niños no están deformados, todavía, por las estúpidas represiones e hipocresías de nosotros, las personas mayores!


----------



## Masood

Leopold said:
			
		

> ¿En Argentina no decís "hacerSE caca"?



Eso es interesante...en inglés Británico usamos una palabra argot "cack" o "to cack" que tiene el mismo significado que 'cagar'.
_"I laughed so much I almost cacked myself!"
"The film was complete cack! I hated every minute of it!"._


----------



## Leopold

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí, en realidad decimos "se hizo caca encima".
> Vos creés que deba editar y poner esto en el texto de Brett?



Perdona Art, se me perdió este hilo.
En realidad nosotros también decimos "hacer caca". O "hacerse caca".
Con "encima" está claro que se dice "hacerSE", pero por ejemplo, diríais (y lo pregunto a todos los hispanohablantes que tenga a bien contestar):

- El niño hizo caca en la bañera

o

- El niño se hizo caca en la bañera.

Desde mi punto de vista la primera me da la impresión de que fue el niño quien quiso que fuera así.
¿¿Depende entonces de si es o no voluntario??


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Chaucer said:
			
		

> PRIMERA VEZ QUE ME MUERO DE RIZA-- ¡"CACA"! ¡JAJAJAJAJA!
> 
> Pero oye, Henrik, aquí un poco más de delicadez, ¿no?
> 
> Lo está pidiendo un padre de una niña de tres años, y es eufemismo la palabra "poo" para no decir "sh-t" en inglés (y no es que yo sea sobre-delicado, no me gusta usar escatologismos no más por sí y so pretexto de que alguien lo pidió).
> 
> Mejor revisen sus sugerencias. Si "poo" se traduce a "caca", ¿como se traduce "shit", que no es lo que pide el padre de la niña?
> 
> Acaso la maestra en el kinder les dice a los alumnos, "¿Quién tiene que orinar?" o ¿Quién tiene que hacer pipí?"
> 
> Pues igual con hacer el "poo" en inglés.



Pues si hijito, aunque no te lo creas "poo" = "caca". Aunque si tu prefieres traducir "poo" por "mierda" vas mal porque "mierda" = "shit". 

JAJAJAJAJAJA (Disculpad los tacos)


----------



## olibel

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi Brett,
> This is the correction for your text
> 
> 
> *Estoy escribiendo una historia sobre mi hija que tiene tres años. El otro día hizo caca en el suelo del preescolar. ¿Cómo se dice 'poo' de una manera que no sea vulgar?*
> *Si quieren, la puedo poner aquí cuando la termine. Es corta.*
> 
> Bye, Art


 
En España en ve d "del suelo del preescolar" se dice del suelo de PREESCOLARES". Un preescolar es EL NIÑO que va a preescolares.

Y sçi, en España se dice hacerSE caca. La niña de Brett "se hizo caca en el suelo de preescolares"


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Gala said:
			
		

> En español, "hacer caca" o "hacer popó" ya es un eufemismo.
> 
> Si queremos ser más vulgares entonces diremos:
> 
> "Cagar" en lugar de "hacer caca"
> "Mierda" (shit) en lugar de "caca" (poo).
> 
> No sé si estáis de acuerdo...




Totalmente...   
EVA.


----------



## olibel

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Pues si hijito, aunque no te lo creas "poo" = "caca". Aunque si tu prefieres traducir "poo" por "mierda" vas mal porque "mierda" = "shit".
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA (Disculpad los tacos)


 
En Español los eufemismos tienen un grado MENOS de tabú que en Inglés. Así si traducimos Poo por su equivalente más eufemístico tendríamos que la nena de Brett se hizo "po po" (acentuado fónicamente en el segundo po).
Pero para el Español esa expresión es TAN eufemística que sólo se usa en el ámbito infantil y dicha por un adulto a otros es un infantilismo ( o sea, una ridiculez). Para que los eufemismos que el Americano y el Británico necesitan no suenen excesivos en español (tanto al oido peninsular como al Americano) hace falta "subirle" un grado.
Por consiguiente, sí , estoy de acuerdo:
poo --caca  (po po dicho entre niños o dicho a un niño)
shit --mierda


----------



## olibel

Leopold said:
			
		

> Perdona Art, se me perdió este hilo.
> En realidad nosotros también decimos "hacer caca". O "hacerse caca".
> Con "encima" está claro que se dice "hacerSE", pero por ejemplo, diríais (y lo pregunto a todos los hispanohablantes que tenga a bien contestar):
> 
> - El niño hizo caca en la bañera
> 
> o
> 
> - El niño se hizo caca en la bañera.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista la primera me da la impresión de que fue el niño quien quiso que fuera así.
> ¿¿Depende entonces de si es o no voluntario??


 
Está más claro en el segundo caso que el niño no lo hizo voluntariamente, como tú bien dices, por el SE. Pero la diferencia inmediata entre uno y otro es que en la primera frase se entiende que el niño hizo la caca encima de la bañera mientras que en el segudo se entiende que el niño iba vestido (pañal o lo que sea) , estaba en la bañera y se hizo caca (manchandose él, no la bañera). Me explico :

por ejemplo un adulto puede "mearse" (por ejemplo un anciano, o un borracho) y significa que hizo pis y manchó toda su ropa. Con adultos de todas formas , para dar a entender eso se añade la palabra "encima" = "Se hizo pis encima" con lo cual queda claro que se manchó toda la ropa al hacerlo, no importa en sitio donde estaba, o si cayó parte al suelo, o si manchó una silla,o si estaba en la piscina y el pis acabó en el agua, sino que importa que no lo hizo quitandose la ropa y en el WC como es de esperar en un adulto.

Con los niños muy pequeños es de esperar que se lo hagan encima, por lo que la palabra "encima" es redundante : no hace falta . Se hizo pis = se meo "encima", o sea; en los pañales. En cambio en este caso lo que sí hace falta señalar (por no ser lo habitual) es que el niño en un momento dado no llevaba pañales y manchó el sitio donde estaba= se hizo pis en la bañera/ en el suelo de preescolares(del parvulario)

Si quitamos el se en los dos casos (niño y adulto) significa simplemente la acción de mear o cagar SIN ninguna connotación más. 
--el hombre hizo pis (vulgar: meó) en la calle (= no se lo hizo encima, se bajó la bragueta etc. como en un w.c. pero la acción la realizó en la calle)
--el bebé hizo pis(vulgar:meó) en el suelo del parvulario ( hizo la acción y se entiende que no llevaba pañales como es lo normal en un bebé porque sabemos dice que el suelo del parvulario fue afectado por la acción)

saludos, si no quedó claro preguntadme
oli

post data. mi novio dice que sin SE el entiende que el niño lo hizo voluntariamente (a propósito)...Yo no lo veo así pero que sepas que parece que otros hablantes sí. En todo caso sería para niños que ya sí puedan controlarse y NO lleven pañales (así que en ese aspecto ya serían adultos )


----------



## Laia

olibel said:
			
		

> En Español los eufemismos tienen un grado MENOS de tabú que en Inglés. Así si traducimos Poo por su equivalente más eufemístico tendríamos que la nena de Brett se hizo "po po" (acentuado fónicamente en el segundo po).
> Pero para el Español esa expresión es TAN eufemística que sólo se usa en el ámbito infantil y dicha por un adulto a otros es un infantilismo ( o sea, una ridiculez). Para que los eufemismos que el Americano y el Británico necesitan no suenen excesivos en español (tanto al oido peninsular como al Americano) hace falta "subirle" un grado.
> Por consiguiente, sí , estoy de acuerdo:
> poo --caca (po po dicho entre niños o dicho a un niño)
> shit --mierda


 
No puedo estar más de acuerdo. Nadie dice popó. Ni siquiera los niños pequeños. La única persona que se me ocurre ahora que pueda decir esto de popó, sería una niña pija (tema tratado en otro hilo de estos).
Se dice "caca" jeje, si queréis: "caquita" también (para los bebés).

Que vaya bien!!


----------



## zebra

en México se dice se hizo popó y no suena mal


----------



## yogentleman

En mi muy modesta opinión, y sin ser ningún especialista en lenguas, creo que en este hilo del foro se está entrando a discutir algo que depende más de la persona que de la lengua en sí. Creo que el idioma español y el inglés nos tienen múltiples opciones para mencionar todo aquello que se comenta en las 2 páginas que ya llevamos comentadas entre todos. De todas esas opciones, compete a nosotros mismos como usuarios de la lengua el elegir qué palabra se ajusta más a nuestra persona y al registro lingüístico que debamos utilizar según la situación en que nos encontremos.

*Conversaciones en/con la infancia:*
Desde pequeños se les enseña a los niños que cuando tengan necesidad de ir al baño lo pidan, por eso:
El niño avisaría diciendo:
-Caca! / Pis!
Un padre/madre/profesor/adulto preguntaría:
-¿Tienes caca? / ¿Tienes popó? / ¿Tienes pipí? / ¿Tienes pis?

Efectivamente, estoy de acuerdo en que popó es más suave que caca, yo no lo catalogaría como eufemismo. Y a mí, personalmente, me gusta más popó cuando se habla con niños. Pero repito que aquí entran ya las apreciaciones personales.

También añadir mi opinión en cuanto al tema de la represión y demás, creo que tenemos mucho que aprender en temas de educación de la “politeness” británica. Además, ¿qué tiene de malo habituar a un niño a que utilice las expresiones menos malsonantes, cuando sabemos que tendrá tiempo más que de sobra para aprender todas las que son más fuertes? Creo que de esta manera se consigue que el niño conozca ese abanico de posibilidades que dan los idiomas y que ya mencionaba antes. Además, la educación no creo que dependa, y espero que nunca lo haga, del siglo en el que nos toque vivir, hay que ser educado siempre, ya que para malos modales ya tendremos ocasiones todos de utilizarlos. Espero no ofender a nadie con mi opinión.

*Conversaciones en la adolescencia/juventud:*
Primero haré referencia a frases que yo mismo utilizaría y utilizo cuando estoy con mis amigos de manera totalmente informal, cuando uno está en un ambiente de confianza y de diversión distendido, en el que los formalismos no son necesarios. Atención, muchas de las cosas que escribo a continuación son totalmente vulgares, coloquiales, ordinarias e incluso ofensivas, pero al fin y al cabo son expresiones que se usan en el día a día.
-Tío, me estoy cagando/giñando/meando.
-Tío, me voy por la pata abajo.
-¡Vete a giñar/cagar/mear!

En segundo lugar, puede tratarse de una conversación dentro de la familia (en casa) en la que, por ejemplo, el joven necesita entrar al baño y alguien lo ocupa:
-Necesito entrar!
-Un momento, ahora salgo.
-Date prisa, me estoy cagando/meando.

*Conversaciones entre adultos:*
Creo que es en la edad adulta cuando se utilizan bastantes más formas distintas y donde sí se utilizan eufemismos:
-Perdona, ¿ibas a entrar tú al baño? ¿Vas a tardar?
-Un poco, voy a hacer de vientre/voy a hacer aguas mayores.
-Te importa que pase yo antes, no tardo nada, voy a orinar / miccionar / hacer aguas menores / hacer pis.

Ya sé que mucho de lo que he escrito puede sonar cursi o todo lo contrario, muy grosero. Lo único que espero es que se entienda mi finalidad y es que comprender que al hablar utilizamos distintos registros dependiendo de la situación en que nos encontramos y de la educación que hayamos recibido y de todas nuestras circunstancias personales, como podría ser nuestro humor en un momento determinado.

Para acabar, y esperando que sea para poner una sonrisa en la cara de alguien, después de todo lo escrito *creo que me he convertido en el experto de las necesidades fisiológicas!!!!* Releo lo que he escrito y me entra la RISA FLOJA!!!!
*Saludos a todos:*

*Gentleman*

Posdata: Por cierto, yo diría: la niña se hizo popó en el suelo de la clase o del aula.
_


----------



## olibel

yogentleman said:


> Efectivamente, estoy de acuerdo en que popó es más suave que caca, yo no lo catalogaría como eufemismo. Y a mí, personalmente, me gusta más popó cuando se habla con niños. Pero repito que aquí entran ya las apreciaciones personales.
> (...) creo que tenemos mucho que aprender en temas de educación de la “politeness” británica. (...) hay que ser educado siempre, ya que para malos modales ya tendremos ocasiones todos de utilizarlos.



  Yogen  gracias por tus diálogos, muy currados

  Sin embargo me siento en la obligación de hacer una aclaración:
*tabú *: algo que una cultura  considera feo/inadecuado/grosero etc.  Para  "taparlo"   se  acuña el eufemismo.
*Eufemismo*: palabra que hace referencia INdirecta a  aquello que es tabú dando rodeos mediante otra/s palabra/s consideradas menos feas/inadecuadas/groseras por esa cultura.
Ej..  tema: lo escatológico. Palabra escatológica: mierda. caca.
                                    Palabra tabú/eufemismo: popó, aguas mayores.

  Eso es así en todas las culturas, y unas tienen un grado de uso de tabús más alto y rígido (británicos) y otros menos (españoles). Lo cual no quiere decir que yo como española sea menos educada que una británica. Sencillamente un uso que en España resulta pedante  puede resultar adecuado en inglés, y no por eso el inglés es mas "educado". 

  Una palabra no es eufemismo según las apreciaciones personales Yogen. Los eufemismos están ahí, objetivamente, en el lenguaje y cada uno decide si usarlos o no. La "politeness" como tú la llamas no es exclusiva Británica, todos la tenemos y cada cultura la expresa a su manera. 
  Las apreciaciones personales entran en juego LUEGO; cuando un@ selecciona lo que le da la gana, siguiendo las reglas culturales de "politeness" o no.   
( Ej. yo no digo "giñar" nunca , me suena fatal, o no diré a mis niños "hacer popó" por que me suena cursi. Pero tampoco criticaría a alguien que lo hiciera porque cada uno  tiene su propia percepción y lo que a mi me suena mal a otro le puede sonar  divinamente.)

saludos
oli


----------



## ORL

Hay una muy similar en el castellano del Río de la Plata, aparte de caca, se puede decir

popó

o como dicen algunos:

pupú

En algunas provincias -como en el Chaco- se dice 

popis

Saludos,
ORL


----------



## Feliper210

El otro día hizo un 'poo' en el suelo a preescolar
El otro día se hizo caca en el suelo de la guardería

Así lo decimos en España


----------



## ashnecko

En México "poo" se traduce como popó. Mi hija se hizo popó en el suelo del jardin de niños. Yo concuerdo con yogentleman, es más apropiado decir popó cuando se habla con los niños. Al menos aqui en Mexico asi se hace, es muy desagradable oir que un niño de esa edad diga caca. yogentleman tiene razon al decir que al usar esta palabra o no, entran cuestiones de gusto personal. Si en España no se acepta popó por ser una palabra ridicula, pues entonces no la usen, pero aqui en Mexico preferimos decir popó.


----------



## wellcall

También puedes decir  popo, esta expresión se usa en México, caca suena muy grotesco.


----------



## DVader

Hola... aunque ya han pasado algunos años desde que se inició este thread, quiero comentarles que aquí en Uruguay se usa:

mierda = shit, mala palabra, grosera
caca, o popó = poo

Caca se usa muy comunmente, incluso con niños (también se les puede decir "caquita", para usar un diminutivo). Popó (todo junto y con tilde), sin duda que únicamente se utiliza hablándole a un niño muy pequeño, o haciéndose el gracioso. Si un adulto o un niño ya mayor dijera "me voy a hacer popó", resultaría ridículo, sería considerado infantil. Es más, si buscan "popó" en el diccionario de la RAE, van a ver que -para Argentina y Uruguay- dice exactamente lo mismo que yo estoy comentando: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=pop%C3%B3

Con respecto al verbo, se diría "cagar" (grosero), "hacer caca" (hablándole a un niño), "defecar" (que resulta excesivamente culto y no se usa en el lenguaje cotidiano), o más normalmente, "ir al baño" sin aclarar si es para orinar o defecar. En general se suele usar en frases como "Si precisan ir al baño, vayan ahora, porque tengo que ir yo", con eso se asume que uno va a demorar y por ende va a defecar. También, medio en serio, medio en broma, se suele decir "tengo que ir donde el Rey va solo", o "estoy sentado en el trono".

Aquí ABSOLUTAMENTE NADIE utiliza el término "hacer aguas menores", es más, en toda mi vida sólo lo he visto en un libro ("Rebelión en la granja", de Orwell, traducido al español en España) -y aclaro que leo mucho. Y en este thread fue la primera vez que ví el término "aguas mayores". Sin pretender ser excepcionalmente culto, les diría que muy poca gente entendería esos términos, aunque probablemente se pudiera deducir su significado por el contexto. Lo que confirmaría que esto varía muchísimo de un país al otro.

Saludos, espero que sirva el aporte!


----------



## I Love Greece

Why not "cacuca"? It sounds tender than "caca".
I used "popó" for bottom, not for poo...


----------



## Alyakar

Por si a alguien le sirve de algo, "popó" y "caca" son términos coloquiales, el primero se usa más en Latinoamérica y el segundo se usa más en España. De todas formas, como bien dice I Love Greece, en Chile el "popó" es el "pompis" (bottom).

Yo personalmente diría que "la niña HIZO SUS NECESIDADES en el suelo" porque no tengo ningún interés especial en expresar que es lo que hizo exactamente. Si realmente queremos dar a conocer que es lo que hizo la niña no hay ninguna palabra más fina que otra, la caca es popó y el popó es caca, independientemente de que nos guste más o menos un termino que otro ambos son mierda (con perdón).


----------



## Alyakar

He consultado varios diccionarios... efectivamente "caca" es un eufemismo y "popó" un término infantil, pero realmente esto no se cumple en todos los países hispanohablantes, asi que he buscado y he encontrado otra palabra.

"La niña dejó una catalina* en el suelo"

*
buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=catalina


----------



## Señor K

Mi granito de arena.

Si bien coincido con la gente que aboga por "caca", en Chile existen términos más suaves que no son se consideran tan "cursis" como "popó": son "cacú" y "cacuca".

Aunque, parafraseando a Juan Carlos Bodoque cuando le dijeron "cacuca": 

_"'caca'... digamos las cosas por su nombre"_ =D


----------

